# Plex ou XBMC : 1eres impressions



## endavent (19 Août 2011)

Ayant installé et déverrouillé mon Apple TV 2 en début de semaine, j'ai pu tester activement plusieurs ajouts, comme Nito TV, Plex et XBMC.

Plex et XBMC sont souvent cités comme Media Center majeurs, le second étant plus connu (d'après les forums) que le premier. Les deux permettent :
- la lecture de photos
- la lecture de musiques
- la lecture de vidéos / films

XBMC possède en outre des petits programmes complémentaires pour la météo, la lecture de vidéos sur Youtube, voire des émulateurs de jeux et autres possibilités. Il est très puissant, très ouvert, et va chercher directement sur plusieurs serveurs possibles (Samba, UPNP, ....) les données. Du coup il ne nécessite pas d'ajout de programme sur le PC ou le MAC. On peut le configurer à l'envi, changer les fonds d'écran, les polices de caractères, la résolution, etc ....

Malheureusement il souffre de sa puissance : il est relativement complexe à configurer, et il faut passer du temps pour bien comprendre son fonctionnement et toutes ses possibilités. Par ailleurs, sur un écran pas trop grand (84 cm), les polices sont petites et leur lisibilité moyenne (même après réglage). Enfin, mais c'est un avis personnel, l'ergonomie est largement perfectible et on passe beaucoup de temps à naviguer dans des menus avec la télécommande pour arriver à l'endroit voulu.

A noter toutefois qu'il existe des applications Iphone et Ipad qui permettent de le piloter depuis votre ibidule préféré. Je ne les ai pas testées.

Plex, pour sa part, nécessite deux parties : un serveur de media à installer sur l'ordinateur (PC ou Mac), et le programme sur l'Apple TV. La configuration se fait essentiellement sur l'ordinateur. Elle est très simple, elle consiste à répondre à trois ou quatre questions, avec notamment l'emplacement des données et si on veut récupérer les bibliothèques Itunes et Iphoto. 

Cette simplicité se retrouve dans l'interface sur l'Apple TV : claire, très semblable à celle de l'ATV "normale", et très ergonomique. Les réglages plus fins comme la météo sont néanmoins accessibles mais plus limités que XBMC. A propos de réglage : rien à voir avec XBMC pour la configuration sur l'ATV : il suffit de sélectionner le nom de son ordinateur dans la liste et c'est tout ! 

La présentation des photos dans la bibliothèque Iphoto et celle dans Itunes est également très semblable à l'original. Mais ce qui m'a le plus séduit, ce sont les films : en dehors des classements (que l'on retrouve pour certains chez XBMC), j'ai trouvé que les jaquettes et les résumés étaient clairs et attractifs, encore une fois à l'image d'une interface Apple.

Certes, pour aboutir à un excellent résultat, il faudra effectuer un travail préparatoire sur le media center de l'ordinateur, en éditant certains films et en modifiant les titres (la récupération se faisant sur des bases anglo-saxonnes le titre est souvent en anglais et pas toujours le bon), et si on veut aller plus loin en créant des "collections", sortes de sous-dossiers pour classer par exemple d'un côté les films de famille, de l'autre les dessins animés, etc ...

Je n'ai rencontré aucun problème de lecture sur l'un comme sur l'autre des media center, elle est fluide et le son de bonne qualité. Mais je ne les ai pas poussés, la majeure partie de ma base étant composée de films au maximum en 720p et ne possédant pas d'ampli numérique. Par ailleurs je n'ai pas de MKV, seulement des DIVX, des XVID, des MPEG et des FLC.

En résumé : j'ai trouvé que XBMC est certainement plus puissant que Plex, mais il semble plus provenir du monde Linux ou PC que Mac, autant par son ergonomie que ses innombrables possibilités. Plex, pour sa part, fait moins de choses mais je trouve qu'il remplit son rôle plus simplement, plus ergonomiquement et.... qu'il est bien plus beau  La contre partie est qu'il nécessite l'installation du serveur sur l'ordinateur.

Je vais les laisser encore quelques jours tourner tous les deux, mais si mes premières conclusions se confirment, je désinstallerai XBMC.

Vos avis sont les bienvenus car, lorsque j'ai parcouru les forums avant d'étendre les possibilités de mon boitier, je n'ai lu que peu de retour d'expériences sur autre chose que XBMC.


----------



## fpoil (19 Août 2011)

PLEX est un "fork" d'xbmc, tout comme le troisième larron BOXEE (ce dernier ayant suivi une voie plus commerciale et plus communautaire).

Depuis le début, PLEX n'est disponible que sur OSX puis IOS (j'ai cru comprendre qu'une version du server existait pour Linux) et s'est fixé comme objectif l'intégration la plus poussée au système qui l'héberge.

PLEX bénéficie des avancées d'XBMC...

XBMX et PLEX se ressemblait beaucoup au début puis le temps et la séparation (qui fût douloureuse vu les échanges peu amènes qui circulaient alors sur les forums) ont creusé les différences.

A une époque, les skins pour XBMC fonctionnaient sous PLE, de nos jours je ne sais pas...

Mon média center étant sous linux (asrock ion, pas cher mais super costaud pour enquiller n'importe quel 1080p, 24 i/s etc...), je suis resté sous XBMC. Sue l'atv1, j'utilise aussi XBMC que je maîtrise bien.

Les ADDONS d'XBMC font aussi sa force : sabnzd, icefilms...


----------



## endavent (19 Août 2011)

Plex est bien disponible, en version serveur, sur Windows. Et c'est bien ce qui nous intéresse ici puisque nous discutons de son utilisation sur Apple TV, à partir d'un logiciel serveur installé sur l'ordinateur.

J'apprends avec intérêt que Plex est issu de XBMC. Force est de constater, comme je l'écrivais, que leurs chemins ont bien divergé, tant par les choix techniques que par l'ergonomie des interfaces.

Les deux possèdent des plug-ins, officiels ou non, mais XBMC a bel et bien l'avantage sur ce plan-là, même si ceux trouvés pour Plex couvrent la majeure partie des besoins (y compris le navigateur Internet et les chaines vidéo par le Web).

Ton message confirme bien ce que j'écrivais : les deux logiciels s'adressent à des populations différentes, et répondent donc à des besoins qui ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes. Même s'ils partagent un tronc commun basique mais important (lecture des vidéos, des photos et de l'audio).


----------



## Rem64 (19 Août 2011)

Très bonne analyse moi je suis plutôt xbmc notamment pour la bidouille et les plugins. J'en ai deux que je conseille:
    - Icefilms: permet de lire les films référencés sur le site icefilms.info et qui sont stocké sur megaupload
    - Navix: permet de lire en streaming les vidéos et autres contenus médias listés par des utilisateurs depuis des sources variées comme megavideos. cet adons possède des moteurs de recherches comme novamov.

Pour ces deux addons je pense que xbmc a une longueur d'avance par rapport a plex.

Pour ce qui est des commandes sur idevice, j'ai testé XBMC remote sur iphone et Remote HD. Le premier est assez malléable mais souffre d'un temps de réponse long et pas forcément très ergonomique notamment sur le clavier qui répond pas rapidement. L'avantage c'est qu'il ajoute des fonctions particulières qui sont mieux prise en compte (ex Subtitles ON/OFF, etc...)
Le second est très bon et s'utilise pour toutes les applis apple TV. Le clavier est réactif sous xbmc... je le conseille.


----------



## endavent (22 Août 2011)

J'ai finalement réussi à installer le plug-in Icefilms sur XBMC. Il m'a téléchargé 256 Mo de données (??) pour se configurer, et effectivement j'obtiens des listes à n'en plus finir de show télé, de documentaires, etc .... 

Mais lorsque je clique jusqu'au bout sur l'un d'entre eux (et j'en ai essayé plusieurs) j'arrive à un écran vide, qui me permet seulement de remonter au niveau supérieur.

Par exemple, je choisis TV shows, puis "Most recent" puis l'un des choix, puis la saison, puis l'épisode, puis .... plus rien. L'épisode ne se lance pas et j'arrive sur une liste vide.

Soit je ne fais pas quelque chose correctement soit il y a bien moins de choix que ce qui est proposé ?


----------



## endavent (22 Août 2011)

Bon après recherche avancée sur les forums d'Icefilms il semblerait que leurs serveurs ne soient plus actifs depuis une semaine. Et donc qu'il n'y ait plus de flux.

Si vous êtes utilisateurs habituels vous confirmez ?


----------



## Rem64 (22 Août 2011)

Non j'infirme, j'ai regardé un film pas plus tard qu'hier soir! 
La semaine dernière ils ont eu un problème d'ultimatum d'hébergeur qui a fait qu'ils tournaient sur un backup mais il me semble qu'ils ont remis tout en route correctement. L'hébergeur leur avait laissé 48h pour changer de site!

Mai sinon ça marche toujours nickel à l'heure ou je parle!!!! Il faut savoir qu'ils ne gèrent que des liens megaupload pas les films eux-mêmes.


----------



## endavent (23 Août 2011)

Tu as bien de la chance que ça fonctionne pour toi, car depuis leur problème de serveurs il semblerait qu'un grand nombre d'utilisateurs soit dans la même panade que moi.

De ce que j'ai compris des forums anglo-saxons, les problèmes de listes vides ne sont pas tous arrivés en même temps, pour un certain nombre c'est depuis 2 jours, d'autres depuis plus d'une semaine. La réponse d'Icefilms est qu'ils changeraient de serveurs et qu'ils en testeraient plusieurs.

Il existe deux solutions temporaires, en attendant une mise à jour officielle du plug-in :
- un plugin nommé vds.icefilms qui pointerait automatiquement sur les serveurs de sauvegarde
- un autre qui permettrait de choisir une adresse URL différente à chaque fois et donc de pointer vers le serveur du moment qui fonctionne.

Pour les anglophones, cliquez ici pour plus d'infos


----------



## Rem64 (23 Août 2011)

Par contre hier a minuit j'ai constaté que ça beuguait et que les liens des sources n'étaient pas affichés. Bon faut pas s'en faire c'est une histoire de quelques heures.. jours peut être. En plus le forum a crashé donc patience!!


----------

